# will there still be analog cable



## boxerriely (Sep 30, 2007)

after the change to digital in 2009 will there still be cable without a settop box just coax straight into your tv


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Smaller Cable/Co's probably.

But the larger ones... Like Comcast... no.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

It is really up to the cable companies. (But, I thought I read somewhere that the cable companies needed to support analog televisions at no additional cost to subscribers through 2012.)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> It is really up to the cable companies. (But, I thought I read somewhere that the cable companies needed to support analog televisions at no additional cost to subscribers through 2012.)


Well here in Chicago... that "support" is just going to be the locals... no basic, or even extended cable channels.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Short answer: check with your local cable company. Policies will differ depending on locality.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

boxerriely said:


> after the change to digital in 2009 will there still be cable without a settop box just coax straight into your tv


Cable systems have two options:

1. If the local cable company offers an analog tier, all local broadcasters must be carried in both digital and analog at least until February 17, 2012.

2. If a cable operator opts to switch to digital only, there is no analog mandate.

In either case, all digital signals of local stations that a cable system offers must be capable of reception with a QAM equipped HDTV without an external converter.


----------

